# [Solved] Cannot open root device "hda3" or unknown-block...

## jayFrame

Hi everyone. 

I experienced a problem that seems to appear quite often recently. I already posted into another topic but someone suggested to open a new one. So here you go.

I just installed AMD64 version (with grub). After booting the first time I received the following message:

 *Quote:*   

> VFS: Cannot open root device "hda3" or unknown-block(0,0)
> 
> Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:
> 
> 0b00 1058375 sr0 driver: sr
> ...

 

Similar behaviour was already reported here (unlike there I don't have those "signs"), here and here. 

I already tried to downgrade to version 0.97-r4 and switched to lilo (after I unmerged grub and cleaned the MBR). Nothing changed. 

Today I used the OpenSuSE live-CD to see which modules have been loaded (lspci -k //not available on gentoo live-CD). I got that list:

 *Quote:*   

> Kernel driver: 
> 
> 	ata_piix
> 
> 	pcieport-driver
> ...

 

I added the missing modules (static) but still have the same result. I also tried to change the SATA mode in bios (ahci, ide, enhanced, and so on). Still the same message, no matter what I change.

ATM there is only one IDE drive and one optical drive (this one with sata) connected. I'll connect the other drives later. I have a ASROCK board (ICH10 and P43).

Any suggestions? I'm running out of ideas.

Thx.

[Edit] 

Just saw a new thread with this problem here. 

Is there probably a problem with the kernel?Last edited by jayFrame on Sun Jan 25, 2009 3:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## drescherjm

Did you try sda3 instead of hda. Its been a long time (more than a year) since I have used hdX with gentoo.

----------

## Strowi

as i wrote in the other thread you mentioned... did you try switching hda<->sda? also check if the kernel recognized your drive try looking at the scrolling kernel output.

which fstype ist your root-partition?

@drescherjim: it still is being used by ata_piix which my (ok, quite old) thinkpad x31 uses. I just recently discoverd that sata_piix does the same thing and creates sda devices. But after a mistake mixing up sda/sdb i accidentally formatted my boot instead of the usb-stick..;\ i think about reverting to the old one..

----------

## jayFrame

 *drescherjm wrote:*   

> Did you try sda3 instead of hda. Its been a long time (more than a year) since I have used hdX with gentoo.

 

 *Strowi wrote:*   

> as i wrote in the other thread you mentioned... did you try switching hda<->sda? 

 

Yes. I already tried /dev/sda3

 *Strowi wrote:*   

> also check if the kernel recognized your drive try looking at the scrolling kernel output.

 

I cannot scroll after kernel panic. Capslook and another key is blinking. System doesn't response. 

 *Strowi wrote:*   

> which fstype ist your root-partition?

 

I use XFS. Support is enabled.

----------

## sudokode

I just had this problem, let me guess, you're using an IDE hdd. If so, you'll find in the kernel config under Device Drivers two misleading sections, "Serial ATA and Parallel ATA" and before that "ATA/something/something". The SATA/PATA gets enabled by default in the newer kernels. The ATA section does not. So you'll want to the enable that, go through, look for familiar chipsets/options, enable those, recompile that, copy it over, and try it out then.

----------

## jayFrame

Hi again,

sorry, didn't manage to reply earlier. 

As you said (yes, it's IDE), after enabling several additional options (I was quite desperate so I chose a few) *and* ACHI mode (in BIOS) it worked like a charm.

Btw. here is the part of the .config file (should work with all ICH10- / P43-Boards) - but, as I said, I don't know if you acutally need all of them. Anyway, it worked for me.

```
#

# Please see Documentation/ide/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

CONFIG_IDE_ATAPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_SFF=y

#

# PCI IDE chipsets support

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DH=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON=y

CONFIG_PATA_VIA=y

CONFIG_PATA_SCH=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID456=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID5_RESHAPE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128
```

----------

